# King Canada KCG-3000G 3000W No Power????



## 03spirit (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi there!!!

I have a 3000w King Canada Generator that starts up just fine but does not generate any power?? It has about 10 - 15hrs on it... The volt meter only goes up a little bit. If you have the fix for this, please share since it is making me go crazy!!!

Thanks!!
03Spirit


----------

